# Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung



## Meika (13 September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auf meiner T-Com-Rechnung einen Forderungsbetrag in Höhe von 320,- EUR der Next ID Technologies für eine angebliche Nutzung der Auskunftnummer 11848. Diese Nummer wurde von mir niemals angerufen !
Laut der EVÜ ist die Nummer innerhalb einer Woche an manchen Tagen fast minütlich angewählt worden. Einige "Gespräche" mit der Nummer sind gar mit 37 Minuten angegeben.
Als Ziel-Nummer ist immer nur diese 11848 angegeben. Wer telefoniert schon 37 Minuten mit der Auskunft ?
Ich habe die Tel.-Rechnung sperren lassen und werde einen Anwalt konsultieren.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Next ID und/oder unberechtigten Forderungen auf der T-Com-Rechnung ?

Meika.


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der nicht gerade kleinen Firma Next ID bringen dich nicht weiter -  da musst du schon kämpfen. Siehe mal > HIER < zum Beispiel. Wenn nachweislich nie von deinem Anschluss aus die Nummer angerufen wurde, könnte durchaus auch ein Abrechnungsfehler vorliegen. Bei der T-Com könntests du einfach den Einwand setzen und den Betrag des "anderen Anbieters" erstmal (begleitet von schriftlichem Widerspruch) nicht bezahlen. Dann gibt es eine Mahnung von Next ID und der muss man dann geeignet begegnen.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=122632#post122632

Der dortige Link führt zu einer Seite mit Musterbriefen. Den Musterbrief zur Reklamation der Rechnung nehmen. Ach ja beide Anbieter bedenken.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (14 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



			
				Meika schrieb:
			
		

> Als Ziel-Nummer ist immer nur diese 11848 angegeben. Wer telefoniert schon 37 Minuten mit der Auskunft ?



Neuerdings werden diese Rufnummern auch von Sex-Hotlines verwendet.

In der neuesten Ausgabe des TV-Magazins vieler Tageszeitungen, rtv, finden sich derartige Anzeigen:



> Private Frauen ganz aus deiner Nähe. Noch heute treffen. Ruf 11814, verlang' Treffen





> Bin 19, vollschlank, natürlich und dicht behaart. 11866 verlang' Mara - Telefon SXX und keiner hat's gemerkt! Keine 09005-Rechnung





> Ich (45) bin etwas fülliger; meine Tochter (19) ist auch schön propper. Du erreichst uns über 11814 verlang' Gerdi


Es werden noch die 11838 (diverse "Ansprechpartnerinnen") und die 11866 





> verlang' Bärbel


 angeboten.

Seit wann werden eigentlich die 11XXX-Nummern an "Sexhotlines" vergeben?
Der Apostroph läßt drauf schließen, dass es sich immer um ein und denselben Anbieter handelt.


----------



## 118xx (14 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann werden eigentlich die 11XXX-Nummern an "Sexhotlines" vergeben?


Schon seit mindestens 3-4 Jahren. 
Ich habe zu dem Thema ein paar Urteile in der Rubrik Recht und Gesetz eingestellt, schau da mal rein.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (14 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



			
				118xx schrieb:
			
		

> JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. Wer denkt sich denn sowas aus? Aber in diesem unserem Lande muss man sich ja über nichts mehr wundern.......


----------



## Meika (14 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Danke erst mal für eure Beiträge !
Die Frage ist natürlich auch, wie kommen die Telefonanrufe auf meine Rechnung ? Von mir wurden diese Anrufe jedenfalls nicht getätigt !
Für mich als Telekommunikationslaien gibt es mehrere Möglchkeiten:
- Fehler der T-Com im System
- Jemand Böses von T-C.. macht sich an einem Schaltkasten zu schaffen und telefoniert fleißig
- Jemand Böses schaltet sich auf mein DECT-Schnurlos-Telefon auf (geht das überhaupt?)
- ?

Besonders schlimm ist für mich diese Erfahrung, da der Verbraucher offensichtlich null Schutz vor solchen Machenschaften hat.
Tja - ich hab die Angelegenheit jedenfalls heute meinem Anwalt übergeben.
Neuerdings sollen ja 0500er-Nummer kursieren. Also - diese auch noch sperren lassen... 

Gruß Meika und Danke für eure Antworten !


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Meika schrieb:


> Neuerdings sollen ja 0500er-Nummer kursieren. Also - diese auch noch sperren lassen...



Erzähl mal, was für 0500Nummern das sind.

Danke


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

0500 gibt z. B. als Freefone in UK.


----------



## Conny (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Hallo Meika, wir haben seit 3 Monaten ähnliche Probleme mit unseren Telefonrechnungen. Bei uns werden regelmäßig Beträge von Fremdanbietern, wie Next ID u.a. Unternehmen aufgeführt. Es sind Gespräche, die wir nie geführt haben. Wir haben nur die Beträge für die DT. Telekom bezahlt, Next ID hat nach 2 Mahnungen ein Inkasso Betrieb beauftragt. Wir haben zunächst die Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale eingeschaltet und werden uns wohl einen Anwalt nehmen müssen. Bevor wir die seltsamen Telefonrechnungen bekamen, hatten wir Hacker auf dem PC. Es meldete sich u.a. ein "TH. Antoni" ( auch "Meister") genannt, der behauptet, alles hacken zu können. Hat jemand mal ähnliches erfahren oder gehört?

Gruß Conny


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> 0500 gibt z. B. als Freefone in UK.



Ok, aber was hat das mit D zu tun? Mir ist zumindest keine Nummer in Deutschland bekannt, die mit 0500 beginnt. 

Hat einer vielleicht einen Link, wann das hier starten soll?

Danke


----------



## Reducal (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Das war nur so ein ironischer Hinweis von mir - 0500er gibt es in D nicht und von einer Einführung dieser Gasse habe ich bislang noch nichts gelesen, also eher eine Hoax von Meika.


----------



## Meika (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Nein, von solchen Hackern oder Programmen weiß ich nix.
Ich habe mir gleich am nächsten Tag nach Eintreffen der ominösen Rechnung einen Rechtsanwalt genommen. Ich will nicht abwarten bis Mahnungen kommen. Man hört ja immer wieder von solch falschen Rechnungen. Vor dem Moment hab ich immer Angst gehabt - du machst deine Rechnung auf und dich trifft der Schlag !
Auch in WiSo wurde die Thematik unlängst behandelt: http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/30/0,3672,3896030,00.html
Übrigens sind nicht nur die Forderungen von Drittanbietern prüfungswürdig, sondern auch die Telefonate, welche die T-C.. für sich berechnet sind in meinem Fall teilweise falsch. Es wurden angeblich Telefonate geführt, als ich nachweislich nicht zu Hause war. Also ist auch ein Fehler bei der Rechnungszusammenstellung seitens T-C.. nicht unwahrscheinlich. Ich werde künftig in jedem Fall den EVÜ genauestens studieren.

Gruß Meika.


----------



## Meika (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das war nur so ein ironischer Hinweis von mir - 0500er gibt es in D nicht und von einer Einführung dieser Gasse habe ich bislang noch nichts gelesen, also eher eine Hoax von Meika.



Hab ich echt gehört. Aber du hast insoweit recht. Die Rufnummerngasse ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur noch nicht vorhanden.

Gruß Meika.


----------



## Hochsauerländer (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Hi Meika, 
erst mal ruhig bleiben. Stimmt, die TK-Rechnungen sind nicht immer o.k., habe die selbst schon mehrmals gekürzt. Lass deinen Anwalt erst mal die "Dokumentation der technischen Überprüfung der Verbindungen" (einfacher: Prüfprotokoll) gem. § ?? TKV von der TK und dem Drittanbieter besorgen. So wie ich die Urteile von 118xy eingestellten Urteile interpretiere,  gibt´s da ohne Probleme für den/die Anbieter.

Dann lass die Nummerngassen 118 (wer braucht schon die Auskunft) und 0900 sperren.

Bevor einer fragt, die Kürzungen erfolgten wegen Doppelabrechnungen für die ein und dieselbe Verbindung innerhalb des TK-Netzes. Und einmal für eine Verbindung, die stattgefunden haben sollte, als die vorherige Verbindung noch nicht beendet war. Unmöglich bei einem analogen Anschluss.


----------



## Hochsauerländer (15 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Hochsauerländer schrieb:


> Dann lass die Nummerngassen 118 (wer braucht schon die Auskunft) und 0900 sperren.


... und die 0137 auch. Braucht auch keiner.


----------



## Detomasi (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Meika schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe auf meiner T-Com-Rechnung einen Forderungsbetrag in Höhe von 320,- EUR der Next ID Technologies für eine angebliche Nutzung der Auskunftnummer 11848. Diese Nummer wurde von mir niemals angerufen !
> Laut der EVÜ ist die Nummer innerhalb einer Woche an manchen Tagen fast minütlich angewählt worden. Einige "Gespräche" mit der Nummer sind gar mit 37 Minuten angegeben.
> Als Ziel-Nummer ist immer nur diese 11848 angegeben. Wer telefoniert schon 37 Minuten mit der Auskunft ?
> ...


Hallo Meika,

wir haben das gleiche Problem mit der 11880. Auch 8 bis 10 Anrufe innerhalb von 90 Sekunden. Mittlerweile haben wir es einem Anwalt übergeben und warten noch auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der telegate.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Detomasi schrieb:


> Problem mit der 11880.....warten noch auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der telegate.



11880, eine der gängisten Telefonauskunfteien mit der Möglichkeit zur Weitervermittlung. Was sagt eigentlich der Einzelverbindungsnachweis der T-Com? Stehen dort die Einwahlen aufgelistet drauf?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Nein, dort stehen Sie nicht drauf.


----------



## Detomasi (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Nein, auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom ist keine Verbindung zu telegate vermerkt.

Das Lustige darin ist, dass als wir Telegate vor Wochen um einen Nachweis der Verbindungen baten, verwiesen sie erst auf den Einzelverbindungshinweis der Telekom, sie wären nicht zuständig. Leider war dort keine Verbindung mit telegate zu finden. Zwischenzeitlich kamen zwei Mahnung von Next.
Nachdem unser Rechtsanwalt einen Nachweis einforderte, hies es, dies sei normal, dort seien nie Fremdanbieter vermerkt. Wir müßten ein Formular für den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der telegate ausfüllen.

:wall:


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Detomasi schrieb:


> Nein, auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom ist keine Verbindung zu telegate vermerkt.
> 
> ....hies es, dies sei normal, dort seien nie Fremdanbieter vermerkt.



Also eine T-Com-Rechnung ist aufgebaut in:

Ihre Rechnung für Monat Jahr (Seite 1)
Ihre detaillierte Rechnung für Monat Jahr
Einzelübersicht mit Ortsanagabe (der Einzelverbindungsnachweis (EVN))
Wenn 3. vom T-Com-Kunde nicht beauftragt wurde, dann stehen die einzelnen Verbindungen auch nicht bei 2. sondern dort nur die Gesamtposition. Ist 3. beauftragt, dann steht (wenn unter 2. ein anderer Anbieter eine Forderung hat) dort auch die genauen Einwahldaten (evtl. als Nachberechnung). Was aber nie dabei steht, ist die Nummer, wenn über 11880 weiter vermittelt wurde.


----------



## elkesch (28 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Hallo,
auch wir haben unberechtigte Forderungen auf unserer T-com Telefonrechnung von heute. Unter anderem ein hoher Betrag von IN-telegence, Köln in Höhe on € 111,54, mcn tele.com,Yellow. Die Anrufe wurden ausschließlich in der Zeit vom 31.08. - 02.09. durchgeführt. Auf Anfrage bei IN-telegence wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass dies nicht übers Internet passiert sei, sondern von uns angerufen wurde.
Wir haben aber definitiv nicht angerufen. Auch war es zu Zeiten wie 11:23 / 10 sec., 11.24/19 sec.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit von aussen per Funk auf ISDN mit DSL zuzugreifen. Habe da keine Ahnung. Wir waren es definitiv nicht. Auch haben wir 2 x einen 11825-Operator betrag drauf, der letzte Anruf auf 11825 kostete dann schließlich 54€. 
Ich habe nun heute bei T-Com angerufen. Eine kostenfreie Sperrung wäre nicht mehr möglich. Die Bundesnetzagentur sagt aber, dass Sperrung kostenlos sein muss. Weiß darüber noch jemand Bescheid.
Grüße.


----------



## Conny (29 September 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Hallo, wir haben seit drei Monaten Ärger mit unberechtigten Forderungen auf unseren Telefonrechnungen. Auch nach unserem Umzug und mit einer neuen Telefonnummer ging der Streß weiter. Wieder eine Forderung von Intellegence für das angebliche Anwählen einer Erotik Hotline. Wir hatten eine feste Anrufsperre beantragt, die von der Telekom nicht umgesetzt wurde. Nachdem wir uns bei der Telekom beschwert haben, verzichtet die Telekom angeblich aus "Kulanz" auf den Betrag von immerhin 78 Euro, obwohl sie  über die Beantragung der Anrufsperre angeblich keine Unterlagen hat.Bei der Telekom herrscht ein totales Chaos und die Leute in den Callcentern sind total überfordert, auch auf Briefe wird nicht richtig geantwortet. Es ist schon denkbar, dass es zu Abrechnungsfehlern kommt. Möglicherweise hat man es auch mit Crackern zu tun. Wir haben uns jetzt einen Anwalt genommen und werden notfalls auch gegen die Telekom klagen. 
Gruß Conn


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

genauso bei mir wurden für September über 50 euro von IN-telegence abgebucht
für angeblich 30 minuten zur auskunft 11825 die ich nicht nutzte.
diese Riesensauerei.Telekom muss den Betrag stornieren.


----------



## Meika (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Bei uns ist mittlerweile die technische Prüfung von T-Com durchgeführt worden. Ergebnis: Laut T-Com ist alles in bester Ordnung. Na Bravo ! Hätt ich auch gesagt. 
Mittlerweile habe ich alle gängigen Mehrwertnummern-Gassen sperren lassen. Kostet übrigens nur einmalig 9,95 EUR, dann für weitere Sperrungen nix mehr.

Wie können wir verbraucher nur gegen falsche Rechnungen schützen ?
Wer sagt mir denn, dass die nächste Rechnung nicht auch wieder falsch ist.
Wie kann ich beweisen, die Telefonate nicht geführt zu haben.

Gruß Meika.


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Meika schrieb:


> Wie kann ich beweisen, die Telefonate nicht geführt zu haben.


Wieso du? Nach Abzug des Betrages von der T-Com-Rechnung und dem Widerspruch dorthin muss sich In-Telegence mit die in Verbindung setzen. Die machen das zumeist gleich mit einer Mahnung. Wenn man der widerspricht, liegt es an denen, den Beweis über die Verbindung zu führen. Man wird dann (vor Gericht, eher nicht) auch nur wieder Einzelverbindungen vorlegen aber weder ein technisches Prüfprotokoll noch den CDR in der Hinterhand haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Bei uns in der Firma kam es angeblich mehrfach vor, dass das Faxgerät die Auskunft 118** anruft oder die Türsprechanlage sich bei einer Rechtsanwaltshotline Rechtsberatung einholt.
Bei den verschiednen Auskünften nur kleine Beträge bis max. 10 Euro, im Fall der Rechtsanwaltshotline auch zweimal 60 Euro.

Irgendwie alles etwas merkwürdig.

Mal schauen wie unsere neue Telefonanlage das alles Protokolliert.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Meika schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich alle gängigen Mehrwertnummern-Gassen sperren lassen. Kostet übrigens nur einmalig 9,95 EUR, dann für weitere Sperrungen nix mehr.


Hallo, stimmt nicht ganz. Schau mal unter T-Com und gebe als Suche "Rufnummernsperre" ein. Da kommst du dann irgendwann auf eine Seite wo sämtliche rufnummernsperren über die T-Com erscheinen, unter anderem auch diese :

"Feste Rufnummern-Sperre (Blacklist) - richtet T-Com für Sie ein

Mit der "Festen Rufnummern-Sperre" lassen sich abgehende Verbindungen einschränken. In eine Liste (Blacklist) können Sie bis zu 5 Rufnummern oder Rufnummernbereiche oder eine Mischung aus Rufnummern oder Rufnummernbereichen eingeben, zu denen keine Anwahl mehr möglich sein wird.
Rufnummernbereiche können z.B. die 0900, Vorwahlbereiche wie z.B. 030 oder alle Auslandsverbindungen 00 sein. Über unsere Hotline 0800 33 01000 oder in Ihrem T-Punkt können Sie Ihre Feste Rufnummern-Sperre einrichten, ändern oder aufheben lassen. Die Einrichtung bzw. jedes Ändern der Festen Rufnummern-Sperre kostet einmalig 9,90 Euro; monatliche Kosten entstehen nicht.

Diese Info erhälst du telefonisch von keinem Berater. Die verkaufen dir nur die kostenpflichtige Sperre. Ich habe also eine email von T-Com geschickt und bat um Einrichtung einer festen Rufnummernsperre gemäß Ihren Informationen Ihrer Homepage. Ist selbstverständlich möglich. Habe dann auch gleich die 5 Nummern  PER EMAIL durchgegeben. Ich bin jetzt nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob der Betrag richtig ist. Laut Bundesnetzagentur bzw. Verbraucherzentrale müssen lt. Gesetz die Rufnummernsperren kostenlos sein. Aber ich warte erst mal die Rechnung ab, dann kann ich immer noch dagegen Einspruch erheben.

Gruß elkesch


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Achtung und hallo zusammen. Haben vergleichbare Probleme mit nie geführten Gesprächen über 0900 Nummer. Das "pfiffige " dabei ist, daß wir die 0900 haben sperren lassen, die Einwahl aber innerhalb Deutschlands mit der Vorwahl 0049 ( lt Einzelverbindungsnachwei Telecom ) erfolgte und somit die Sperre locker ausgetrickst hat. ID Next hat natürlich auch schon gemahnt - lassen wirs mal drauf ankommen. FAZIT : bei Sperre unbedingt 0049 mit sperren lassen und nicht nur 0900 !! Gruß ACIGELI


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Kann es sein, dass dann innerhalb Deutschlands gar kein Gespräch mehr zu Stande kommt? Willst du hier jemand mit dem Tip foppen?

Mehrwertnummern funktionieren nur in dem Land, in dem sie geschaltet sind. So kann z. B. ein Schweizer keine 0900er Nummer in Deutschland anrufen. Die Behauptung, dass unter Voranstellen der Länderkennung in Deutschland eine 0900er Nummer trotz eingepflegter Sperre beim Netzbetreiber anwählbar ist, halte ich für unrichtig.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Eine 0900er-Sperre lässt sich ganz anders aushebeln: Mit einem Tarifwechsel.
Wenn man bei der T-Com einen Tarifwechsel macht und nicht daran denkt, denen mitzuteilen, dass die Sperre übernommen werden soll, ist sie anschließend erstmal weg. Ist mir grad zum 2. Mal passiert. Beim ersten Mal, so ca. vor einem Jahr, ist mir das erst aufgefallen, als ich meinen Eltern demonstrieren wollte, dass ich von meinem Anschluss aus keine 0190er mehr wählen kann.  Beinahe reingefallen. Jetzt hab ich mir das Umstellungschreiben angeschaut und siehe da: Wegfall feste Rufnummernsperre.
Also aufgepasst!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mehrwertnummern funktionieren nur in dem Land, in dem sie geschaltet sind.


[offtopic]Ausnahme 0137. 





> 0137-Servicerufnummern sind aus einigen Ländern des eurpäischen Auslands zu erreichen.


 Daher funktionierten ja auch Lockanrufe mit +41137xxxyyyy (war glaub ich an Ostern bei der BL-Welle)


----------



## Captain Picard (13 November 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



Sportfreund2004 schrieb:


> Eine 0900er-Sperre lässt sich ganz anders aushebeln: Mit einem Tarifwechsel.


Nicht nur damit. Auch ein Umzug und wenn es  bei Beibehaltung der Nummer in eine Wohnung 
nur 300 m weiter ist.
Empfehlung: entweder schriftlich oder besser im T-Punkt jeden Punkt der alten Anmeldung 
(z.B kein oder verkürzter Telefonbucheintrag) dokumentieren  und sich bei der neuen Anmeldung 
bestätigen lasssen.

Jede Änderung am bestehenden Vertragsverhältnis wird als "Gehe zurück auf Null" von der T-Com 
 interpretiert, wenn nicht ausdrücklich festgehalten, dass bestehende  Randbedingungen beibehalten 
werden sollen.


----------



## BenTigger (13 November 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Und beachten, das bei einem Umzug auch nur 300 Meter weiter, sämtliche bereits vorhandenen Funktionen bei der Telekom neu bezahlt werden müssen.
Mein Umzug sollte fast 200 Euro kosten wärend der Neukunde vor mir alles umsonst bekommen hatte.
Und da wundert sich die Telekom, dass 1,5 Mio. Kunden gewechselt haben?
Für mich war das der Grund, auch den Anbieter zu wechseln. 
So kann man sich auch langjährige Kunden vergraulen.
Bei meinem jetzigen Anbieter ist ein Umzug auch kostenlos.


----------



## srm71 (18 November 2006)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Wie heißt denn der Anbieter?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

Hallo zusammen, hab grad meine neue Rechnung bekommen und gleich vier Auskunftsdienste drauf. Unteranderem von den Firmen: dtms Gmbh, IN-telegence, Discount Telekom und Yellow Acces...

Am besten bei der Telekom anrufen, einen EVN ( Einzelverbindungsnachweis) anfordern und am wichtigsten die falschen Beträge über die Telekom sperren lassen...

Werden dann nicht abgebucht. Die Firmen kommen dann auf dich zu und du musst ihnen nicht hinterherrennen.

Was auch noch Kurios ist: hatte an 2 Daten zu dem Zeitpunkt garkeinen Anschluss weil er defekt war, der Telekom mann sagte mir es wäre ein Relais falsch geschaltet gewesen im Hauptverteiler.

Würde mich wirklich interressieren wie die oben genannten Firmen ihre Kohle machen...


----------



## JosefLeiser (17 November 2010)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*

NIE überweisen ! Zu Recht darauf ankommen lassen !
Für die doch relativ "kleinen" Beträge wird sich keine Abzockfirma
vor Gericht offenbaren ... und sich letztendlich bloßstellen lassen !
Denen genügt es, wenn 10000 statt 20000 Menschen überweisen !
Mittlerweise arbeitet auch mit ähnlichen gezinkten Karten die "Firma" Universum Inkasso - Frankfurt.
Diese Firma schüchtert speziell ältere Menschen im Altersheim punkto Strafgebühren für angeblich nicht bezahlte Bahnfahrten ein !

Solange hier die Politik nicht eingreift, wird diese lukerative "Marktlücke" ausufern ... !
Das Geld liegt für diese Gangster förmlich auf der Straße ! Gruß Josef Leiser !


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 November 2010)

*AW: Unberechtigte Forderungen auf Telefonrechnung*



JosefLeiser schrieb:


> _Solange hier die Politik nicht eingreift..._


Wer soll das sein? Es gibt in unserer Bananenrepublik zwar ein Strafgesetzbuch aber damit soll es für unsere Gesellschaft dann auch schon reichen. Niemand wird eine Verschärfung bewirken können.


----------



## erasmus (28 Februar 2013)

Habe auch von dieser mr. next id eine Mahnung bekommen mit der Aufforderung, den Rechnungsbetrag bis zum Datum xy zu zahlen.
Angeblich habe ich Dienste eines anderen Anbieters in Anspruch genommen. Hier wird die
Telefongesellschaft Telefonica Deutschland GmbH angeführt, die ich allerdings nicht kenne.
Mir wird im Falle der Nichtzahlung mit der Sperrung meines Telefonanschlusses gedroht.
Ausserdem die Einschaltung eines Inkassobüros und Rechtsanwaltes.
Habe keinerlei Forderungen bei Telefonrechnungen offenstehen.
Habe nun die mr. next id aufgefordert, mir die Telefonnummer zu nennen, über die Telefonate
geführt worden sein sollen, welche die Forderung begründet.
Die Mahnung ging bei mir per Brief ein. Nun habe ich heute per Mail eine Nachricht von der
mr. next id bekommen. Da hiess es, die Beantwortung meiner Mail sei erst dann möglich, wenn
ich Rechnungsnummer, Kundennummer ect. angebe.
Habe denen zurückgeschrieben, dass sie ja alle Daten haben und selber nachschauen können.
Gleichzeitig habe ich denen mitgeteilt, so mir die mr. next id nicht bis 28.02.2013 mitteilt,
dass die Forderung gegen mich zurückgenommen wird, am 04.03.2013 die Staatsanwaltschaft
in Berlin eine Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges auf dem Tisch hat.
Nun warte ich auf die Rückantwort der mr. next id. Kommt da nichts, erstatte ich Anzeige.


----------



## Reducal (28 Februar 2013)

erasmus schrieb:


> Hier wird die Telefongesellschaft Telefonica Deutschland GmbH angeführt, die ich allerdings nicht kenne.


Zumindest die paar großen in der Branche sollten jedem mal geläufig sein. Telefonica ist O2!



erasmus schrieb:


> ....Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin eine Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges auf dem Tisch hat.


Da ist dein Fall gut aufgehoben! Kennste den Witz mit den zwei blinden Hühnern, die sich getroffen haben?


----------



## LouPesa (3 März 2013)

micropayment c/o MBE # 101, Bremer Str. 1, 21244 Buchholz i.d.N.

haben mir einen Anruf auf die Nummer 09005106555747, den ich am 30.12.2012 von meinem Festnetzanschluss
aus getätigt haben soll, mit 19,99€ in Rechnung gestellt.

In der Zeit vom 27.12.2012 bis einschl. 02.01.2013 war ich bei meinem Freund in Lübeck.

Hier stimmt doch was nicht?!

Hat sonst schon jemand mit dieser Firma oder der Telefonnummer Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich habe denen jetzt den Sachverhalt geschildert und gleich darauf verwiesen, dass ich meinen
Rechtsanwalt einschalte, wenn die mich weiterhin mit aus der Luft gegriffenen Rechnungen
oder Mahnungen belästigen.

lg - lou


----------



## Hippo (3 März 2013)

Standardempfehlung >>> Anfordern des "Qualifizierten Prüfprotokolls nach §45i TKG"
Obacht, geht nur innerhalb 8 Wochen ab Rechnungsstellung! <<< Rügefrist!
Bitte aber noch mal scharf (und ggf auch mal um alle Ecken) nachdenken ob es irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt daß jemand außer Dir an da Telefon gekommen sein kann.
Wir hatten z.B. schon den Fall da hat sich der Enkel aus dem EG Omas schnurloses Telefon im 1.Stock stibitzt und darüber für ein Onlinespiel Zubehör gekauft.
Die Eltern hatten die 0900 nämlich in weiser Voraussicht gesperrt ...

btw - was läßt Du Dein armes Telefon auch so herzlos über Silvester alleine ...
*duckflitzundwech*


----------

